
Drilling into the Chicxulub Crater, Ground Zero of the Dinosaur Extinction - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/18/science/chicxulub-crater-dinosaur-extinction.html
======
danielmorozoff
Here's the science paper:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6314/878](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6314/878)
reply

